# Game #12: vs. Spurs 11/18 (Result: W, 99 - 94)



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Dallas Mavericks (7 - 3)*




















































* Jason Kidd | Rodrigue Beaubois | Shawn Marion | Dirk Nowitzki | Drew Gooden*




* vs. *









*San Antonio Spurs (4 - 4)*




















































*Tony Parker | Michael Finley | Richard Jefferson | Tim Duncan | Matt Bonner*​


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #12: vs. Spurs 11/18*

Dallas - 10 SA - 6
6:45 in 1st


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #12: vs. Spurs 11/18*

Roddy doing good right now. Other than jacking up that one 3, he's been great


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #12: vs. Spurs 11/18*

We can't hit **** right now


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #12: vs. Spurs 11/18*

33 - 26 dallas leads with 3:30 in 2nd


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #12: vs. Spurs 11/18*

Gooden doing a good job on Duncan


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #12: vs. Spurs 11/18*

That dunk by roddy was nice


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #12: vs. Spurs 11/18*

Dallas leads 63 - 59 after 3


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Game #12: vs. Spurs 11/18*

dirk is abusing bonner


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #12: vs. Spurs 11/18*

We need some stops


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #12: vs. Spurs 11/18*



VeN said:


> dirk is abusing bonner


He really is


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #12: vs. Spurs 11/18*

Good 3 by JET


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #12: vs. Spurs 11/18*

Damn Dirk


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #12: vs. Spurs 11/18*

smfh tied game


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #12: vs. Spurs 11/18*

And who says Dirk isn't clutch?


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #12: vs. Spurs 11/18*

We let him make that shot was to easy


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #12: vs. Spurs 11/18*

Here comes OT


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #12: vs. Spurs 11/18*

And 1 Dirk! Nice


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #12: vs. Spurs 11/18*

Humphries failed


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #12: vs. Spurs 11/18*



shoop da whoop said:


> And 1 Dirk! Nice


He wanted another


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #12: vs. Spurs 11/18*

Dirk hits the 3!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #12: vs. Spurs 11/18*

Dirk is ballin'.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #12: vs. Spurs 11/18*

Good show by the Mavs, or at the very least, by Dirk.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Who thought we would be 9-3 at this point?


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

croco said:


> Who thought we would be 9-3 at this point?


Me!

... Um ... Not really.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I was hoping for .500 at this point, and the "experts" probably had the Spurs being undefeated at this point.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

The summer off has really helped Dirk come out on the top of his game this season. Glad Cuban finally won that battle.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

eh? the regular season isnt the question about this team. they are already a lock for the playoffs every season. its whether or not they can make noise in the playoffs.


----------

